# Honk Free Air Cannon



## charlie

I put together a quick page with part numbers, links, etc about the air cannon that I am building. I am still not sure why it doesn't honk - but I believe it is either the valve or the power adapter (perhaps if you aren't using a strong enough power source it won't open the valve far enough?)

http://thisisthewaytheworldends.com/halloween-air-cannon-honk-free/

I am going to be adding more as I install the switch and pressure regulator - but I wanted to get this up just as early as possible - Halloween is right around the corner!

charlie


----------



## Denhaunt

Thanks Charlie - looking forward to following the progress (and participating).


----------



## RandalB

Great stuff Charlie!

Went to HD and dug up all the parts today and threw one together. The HD by me has 2x different valves in stock, a Toro Brand 3/4" ($14.97) and a Generic 1" one ($12.97) so no shipping charges. The 24VAC transformer I had already, but you can get them at HVAC shops or the hardware store. I think some Doorbells run on 24VAC as do some furnace thermostat systems. 

Only problem I can see with the completed unit is the fact that it "Kicks out" (Moves to the side) when activated. Not a big deal and easy to overcome with secure mounting. Seems like it hits the best at 70-90 PSI but will trigger all the way down to 40. Also, it dumps a ton of air so you will need a big compressor if you have large TOT loads. 

I'll hook it up to one of those remote control 110V outlets and we are off to the races. 

Great Project Charlie, has all the traits of a classic: Cheap, Easy to build and tons of fun to use. Hat's off to you!


RandalB


----------



## charlie

RandalB said:


> Great stuff Charlie!
> 
> Went to HD and dug up all the parts today and threw one together. The HD by me has 2x different valves in stock, a Toro Brand 3/4" ($14.97) and a Generic 1" one ($12.97) so no shipping charges. The 24VAC transformer I had already, but you can get them at HVAC shops or the hardware store. I think some Doorbells run on 24VAC as do some furnace thermostat systems.
> 
> Only problem I can see with the completed unit is the fact that it "Kicks out" (Moves to the side) when activated. Not a big deal and easy to overcome with secure mounting. Seems like it hits the best at 70-90 PSI but will trigger all the way down to 40. Also, it dumps a ton of air so you will need a big compressor if you have large TOT loads.
> 
> I'll hook it up to one of those remote control 110V outlets and we are off to the races.
> 
> Great Project Charlie, has all the traits of a classic: Cheap, Easy to build and tons of fun to use. Hat's off to you!
> 
> RandalB


Thanks Randal - I can't take much credit though, the majority of the ideas were from other forum members and various existing websites. I simply stumbled into a combination that worked well and posted my findings.

Mine slides/rotates when I set it off as well. For the haunt, I am going to attach it to something heavy to keep it from moving.

For the trigger, I have a hand held trigger button with a 10' cord on order (from minions web)... they moved in early july so I've been waiting a month 

charlie


----------



## hpropman

cool thanks for the how to


----------



## vtswordfish

any good recommendations on a regular valve for this setup?


----------



## thealmightyzenk

I built an air cannon and unfortunately like many others it honked like crazy, but then I found an extremely easy fix. Making the air exit hole smaller. I just put a reducer on the end to 1/2 inch, and BOOM! It makes a very loud bang when fired and releases a ton of air!!


----------



## KCMongo

Thanks for the write up Charlie, been thinking about building one of these for a while. Your writeup inspired me to stop and pickup some parts last night. For Kansas City area haunters, the local Home Depot's have dropped sprinkler parts so I ended up going by Lowes and they had the 1" Inline valve for $12.97 as well as some simplified fittings. 
http://www.mongosgarage.com/gallery/d/4703-1/IMAG0019_Medium.jpg

1" X 1" Close Black Pipe Nipple - $1.19
1" X 1" X 1/2" Black Iron T - $3.16
1/2" X 2' Black Pipe Nipple - $.91
1" X 1/2" Black Pipe Bushing - $1.23
1/2" X 1/4" Black Pipe Bushing - $1.18

Also I added a 1" Schedule 40 adapter to the other end but haven't figured out what I'm going to connect to it yet. - $.58

Tonight I'm going to go swing by HF and pick up a pressure regulator, Quick Disconnect and the Air Tank, I've got a 20% off coupon for HF somewhere.

Mongo


----------



## KCMongo

I found that HF 20% Coupon link if anybody needs it..
http://www.harborfreightusa.com/html/SingleMagLanders/americanprofile/images/20_c.jpg


----------



## RandalB

My final work on the air cannon is done, added a windshield wiper tank and pump that sprays water into the discharge tube (converted from 1" spinkler valve to 2" PVC) so the cannon blasts water/air at the same time. Doorbell switch for the water pump and a momentary contact for the air cannon discharge on 3/4" PVC trigger stick. Works Awesome!

RandalB


----------



## Mcnab

Does not compute.


----------



## austenandrews

I've never had or really even seen an air cannon. I confess, I'm not sure what this honking sound is. Can someone link to a video or something that demonstrates? I'm just curious.


----------

